# Amphibian Breeding in Madagascar



## Ambly (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm going to attempt to keep this short! 

This post is about amphibians.  I have been a member on ABoard for a few years now, mostly discussing trapdoor spiders, non-T mygalies, and amblypygi.  I am posting this here for a few reasons:
1. I'd like you all to know what I am up to and to share in my experience:  I will post pics of inverts here
2. I don't know much about arachnids, but I know more than I did in 2011.  I am hoping you guys can suggest to me some species to look out for.  I will be in the north and northeast, not the spiny southwest (unless I do some traveling, but $$ is a factor)
3. I'm gonna want some ID's   I have one for you guys already... they called it a "Zebu Killer" (Zebu being a cow) - see below

I'm returning to this May to Madagascar to help accelerate a frog breeding program near Tamatave. I have been to the island once before and was asked to return, as a volunteer, for my previous experience with the country, my experience breeding frogs here in the states, and my experience with conservation and agroforestry in Madagascar. 

I am working on two grants for the project, neither of which will come through before I leave. I Have opened a GoFundMe to assist with my initial flight, hoping the grants will cover my return (though that is not the primary purpose of the grants). 

*I am asking my fellow conservationists to check out my page regardless of whether you will donate.* The page includes details as to why I am raising money, what I will be doing over in Madagascar, and a bit about me. I kept it fairly general

	
	
		
		
	


	




 I look forward to sharing the progess of the project periodically while I am overseas. Any comments or criticism are welcome - please inbox! Thanks in advance for reading,

https://www.gofundme.com/madafrogconserve

Sean

(if this is unallowed for any reason, please let me know and I will seek removal)


----------

